# Welt Premiere Mips Asus Crosshair III Formula Fusion Block



## cartago2202 (1. August 2009)

so hier und jetzt ne kleine Welt Premiere

*Mips Asus Crosshair III Formula FusionBlock POM Black*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Freundlicher unterstützung vom *Mips Computer*


----------



## orange619 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welt Premiere Mips Asus Crossfair III Formula Fusion Block*

Und wirds auch mosfet kühler geben??


----------



## Digger (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welt Premiere Mips Asus Crossfair III Formula Fusion Block*

 der sieht ja verdächtig ähnlich zum Rampage II GENE Fusion Block


----------



## ghostadmin (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welt Premiere Mips Asus Crossfair III Formula Fusion Block*

Heißt das nicht Asus Crosshair III Formula ?^^


----------



## cartago2202 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welt Premiere Mips Asus Crossfair III Formula Fusion Block*

hahaha ich habs 5min gebraucht um herauszufinden was du meinst aber wirklich mein fehler

mods bitte in Thread thema das f in Cross*f*air gegen ein h zu tauschen wenns geht lach


----------



## ghostadmin (1. August 2009)

*AW: Welt Premiere Mips Asus Crossfair III Formula Fusion Block*

Das kannst du selber auch. 
Doppelklick im Forum nach der Überschrift deines Themas machen und dann sollte sich ein Eingabefeld öffnen.


----------



## cartago2202 (1. August 2009)

danke habs geändert


----------



## cartago2202 (12. August 2009)

Hier der neue Fusion Block für Asus Crosshaur III Formula in aktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider nur ein handy bild da cam urlaub hat lach


----------



## Speed-E (12. August 2009)

Ist der denn von der Qualität her auch so mies, wie es der Fusion-Block für P6T und Rampage 2 Extreme ist?

Ich meine Kanten nicht angefast- sprich scharfkantig,  Gewinde nicht im Toleranzbereich- sprich Kernlochbohrung etwas zu gross?
Kunststoff ist ja wenigstens nicht ausgebleicht, so hat es den Anschein.

Würde mich mal interessieren.
Das war für mich jedenfalls "Weltpremiere"!

MfG Speed-E


----------



## cartago2202 (12. August 2009)

das kannst du wirklich laut sagen ist alles super TOP siehst doch auch an denn bilder


----------



## Speed-E (13. August 2009)

Nun an den Bildern sieht man fogendes:

Keine Fasen.
Senkungen nicht tief genug ausgeführt. (DIN974 AM/BM)
Stege der Kanäle nicht angefast. 
.... und der Fräser war wohl stumpf, oder warum sehen die Flächen so geschmiert aus?! 

Ich hab da für den Preis eine andere Vorstellung von Qualität.

Muss aber letztendlich jeder selber wissen.

Ich habe meine Fusionblock jedenfalls zurückgeschickt.


MfG Speed-E


----------

